# Need Advice- -Pure White Havanese's



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone!
I am new to this forum, as our family searches for a new Havanese puppy to add to our household. This seems like a wonderful group, with so much great advice.

We were thinking of getting a pure white Havanese, but, one breeder told me that a pure white Havanese would be hard to keep clean (which I knew would be tough), but, she also mentioned that "although white is pretty but it's difficult to keep clean especially around the eyes with this breed." 

Our family was interested in this wonderful breed...but, didn't expect to have the eyes like this, as we see with a Poodle breed. Does anyone have any advice to this....should our family look towards another color...which is better to cover the eye area darkening look?

Thank you for your time and advice. Have a great day!
~~MM!!


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

From what I've read on this site tear staining has a lot to do with diet. It may be that your choice of a white Hav comes with the commitment to certain dietary requirements to control the staining.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think eye staining is a problem with ALL small white dogs. (their beards stain too) It is worst when they are teething, then a lot of them grow out of it. of the ones that have on-going problems, sometimes it's food, sometimes it's water supply, sometimes it's a yeast growth, and sometimes you just never know. Some lines definitely seem more prone to it than others, so if you insist on a white puppy, look at the faces of the parents to give you a clue whther they are likely to stain as adults.

That said,color is the VERY LAST reason to pick a puppy. Your priorities should be health and temperament, not necessarily in that order. Follow that with how and where the puppies are raised, followed distantly by gender if you really care (I didn't, and got a puppy quicker as a result). Only if ALL things are equal, and they almost never are, should you worry about color.

The "best"color is the color of the puppy who is the best fit for your family!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I wanted a Havanese who was dark around the eye area for just this reason! I had a maltese and hated the eye staining. Now what I found with a Havanese is that it's hard to find a dog who's face is dark and stays dark! Yogi was a red sable when I got her, now she's cream colored. And when I put a deposit down on Boo, I got the last pick of the litter, and ended up with another white dog. Tear staining is a big problem for Boo, and the reason's for it can be numerous, so it's quite the problem!!! Good luck!


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Great advice from everyone who has helped! You're right...health and temperment are #1.

As this is our first time out in a search for a Hav pup- -I will keep this in mind...I will be posting for more advice...Thanks! Have a great day!

~~MM!!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

To be honest, it drove me crazy at first (Baxter is cream and apricot). I obsessed with trying to keep the gunk off and getting the stain clean. Now, I give his eyes them a good soaking with a warm cloth every week when I give him a bath, try to pick out anything that looks like it might be bothering him during the week, and then leave him alone. Lots of time, the hair around his nose fluffs up and you can't see the staining much. I worry more about allergies or whatever might be causing the tearing than I do the staining. (He likes me much more now that I'm more laid back!) 

If I was going to show, I would be more aggressive about it, and I may actually try Angel's Eyes at some point, but I agree with others -- pick the puppy you love.


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for your replies...what do people who have Hav's think about keeping the puppy/dog trimmed with short hair- -the puppy-look? It looks as if it's easier to manage...I don't want to be frowned upon, LOL!!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

krandall said:


> I think eye staining is a problem with ALL small white dogs. (their beards stain too) It is worst when they are teething, then a lot of them grow out of it. of the ones that have on-going problems, sometimes it's food, sometimes it's water supply, sometimes it's a yeast growth, and sometimes you just never know. Some lines definitely seem more prone to it than others, so if you insist on a white puppy, look at the faces of the parents to give you a clue whther they are likely to stain as adults.
> 
> That said,color is the VERY LAST reason to pick a puppy. Your priorities should be health and temperament, not necessarily in that order. Follow that with how and where the puppies are raised, followed distantly by gender if you really care (I didn't, and got a puppy quicker as a result). Only if ALL things are equal, and they almost never are, should you worry about color.
> 
> The "best"color is the color of the puppy who is the best fit for your family!


^ this.

I agree. My two maltese live 80% of their adult lives so far without bad tear stains. I always get comment in their youtube channel from different people asking me how I keep their faces so white. I, in fact, don't do anything magical. I only keep the eye area clean 'n dry. a small wet towel and another dry one is all I use once per day to clean n dry. That said, there comes some days where they would get tear stain suddenly (20% of their adult lives so far) - this current period is the latest exaple after they got an allergy reaction from a spray that was applied in our house (not only tear stains, but their eye rims went so itchy too). their eye rim is all better. tear stains is going to go soon I am sure. It is just a matter if finding out what causes the stain for some pups. Overall, with my two, I am not have major issues with tear stain, thankfully.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I keep Momo trimmed/shaved down, let it grow out until I get problems with matting and then shave down again. I actually think she looks cute, but, then, I think she looks cute, period. 

I'm pretty sure she could care less either way, as long as she is loved. :biggrin1:


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Your puppies/dogs are adorable!! Thanks for your help...I can't wait to join the Hav family and join in on all the other discussions that I will need help with, LOL!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo is the only one of mine that has significant tear staining. The other, for some reason, don't. The easiest one in that regard is Ruby, my red sable. I don't think the color is as much of an issue with keeping their coats clean as just keeping them clean is. With three, it's been an ongoing battle for me (with lots of other life issues going on). I think you should get the one who speaks to your heart, whatever color or sex it happens to be. 

Good luck in your quest. We can't wait to share in your excitement as the process goes on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MBornadams said:


> Thanks for your replies...what do people who have Hav's think about keeping the puppy/dog trimmed with short hair- -the puppy-look? It looks as if it's easier to manage...I don't want to be frowned upon, LOL!!


I think there are more people here with their Havs in puppy cuts than with long coats!


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

We kept my Rico short, he matted easily, and we also thought the spots on his back were cute and they didn't show up as much when it was longer.

By the way, Karen, the pic in your avatar, I assume it's Kodi, looks just like my Rico did when he was a puppy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricolove said:


> we kept my Rico short, he matted easily, and we also thought the spots on his back were cute and they didn't show up as much when it was longer.
> 
> By the way, karen, the pic in your avatar, I assume it's Kodi, looks just like my Rico did when he was a puppy.


It is Kodi, and they DO look a lot alike ( execpt fof hair length!).


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I guess Tillie could be considered "white" so I'll chime in!
YES, I too was worried about tear staining, in fact, I wanted TIllie's SISTER because she had a black mask across her face! Needless to say Tillie wiggled her way in between the kids and into our hearts immediatly!
She is mostly white/light apricot with the sable still on the tips of her ears.
we did go through some very bad tear staining and when she was 8 months old I ended up starting her on Tylan powder (Angel eyes) (for 6 weeks) and it DID clear up. Based upon blood work she had done when she was 10 months old, I discovered that she had a serious overgrowth of Red Yeast. She is now on a home cooked diet because of severe food allergies and gets pro-biotics every day, she no longer has a tear staining problem
.
And her sweet personality is SO worth the struggles here and there with tear staining!!

I say get the healthiest pup with the best personality you can and please don't worry about the tear staining, it CAN be worked with, it isn't a deal breaker!!

Good luck in your search and GOOD for you doing all of your research!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Sissy is white and never had any issues with tear staining OR her beard staining....Smokey is cream colored with black around his face, ears and tail and he had horrible tear stains until I switched foods and they went away (amazing difference!).......but you really cannot pick a Hav based on color because they so often change colors on you.......good luck and let us know how your search is going!


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

I am SO happy that I joined this group as I am doing my research and gathering all the gear needed to bring a new pup home. Thanks so much for all your advice. I'll keep you posted!! Have a good one! XO, MM!!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a white bichon mix rescue who is 12 ande does get tear stains and she is on a premium food and or/home made diet but I must say, I love my black Hav who has no tear stains, I do think the white are beautiful but are probably harder to stay "pretty"


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Only one side of Stella's face is white but thankfully, she doesn't have any problems with tear staining. She gets bathed weekly and eats Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. I also keep her trimmed quite short. She matts too easily otherwise and I think she's cute no matter how long or short her hair is


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I wouldn't pick a puppy or rule out a puppy solely on color, but I have always loved the white/cream havs and own one  I manage to keep her face pretty clean with minimal staining...its not hard to do with a little work. To me, the SMELL of the tearing is far worse than the actual visual stain, so even if I had a dark color dog, I'd still try to keep the eyes dry, because I hate that smell.

One POSITIVe to having a light color dog is that you can catch a flea problem WAYYYY early. I can pretty much see any bug that jumps on her and nip it before there is a problem, I can also see sticks tangled in her fur, poop on her rear hair, etc. Things that I wouldn't always see on a dark color dog.

SO, pros and cons if you ask me, 

Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

If you meet your prospected puppy's parents and they have clear eyes[no tear staining] the chances are that your pup won't suffer from the dreaded tear staining.Many puppies go through a faze of tear staining when they are teething,but generally out grow this.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

GREAT perspective Kara! I too LOVE that I can see anything and everything that may be on her!! I've caught several spiders in her beard, burrs on her feet, poo on her rear, sticks, bugs, fleas.... etc, etc I often wonder if she would be as clean if she were darker... LOL I wouldn't be able to SEE much on her!!


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

I am being so educated here about all situations, pros and cons about Havs...I'm so happy to meet all of you out there in Hav-land . Have a wonderful and safe Labor Day Weekend! ~~Marie


----------

